# Small Issue



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am currently having some eye issues and I am finding it harder and harder to stay online very long. 

I will try my very best to keep up with you guys until i can get some funds together for some glasses or whatever. 

just a small heads up


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Gah! That's not good. We always appreciate your input.

Could you maybe try increasing the font size? I assume you're running windoze otherwise under Linux there are numerous options for users with your 'situation'.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I figured out how to last night.. I am using the firefox atm and it helps a lot! 

Thanks cory dad


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that would suck.. dont go.. buy glasses.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wont be gone.. ^^ (i am addicted.. LOL) Just shorter visits till i can afford the glasses. I zoomed up the fonts and that helps a heck of a lot LOL


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I figured out how to last night.. I am using the firefox atm and it helps a lot!
> 
> Thanks cory dad


The new Firefox 3.0 will also scale the non-text as well. But if you're running 3.0 then you already know that...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sucks, but get the glasses asap. makes life a lot easier being able to see.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That sucks, I'm in the same boat I'm trying to convince my boss to cover the cost of new glasses. 

The majority of my job is staining and finishing of furniture; and the funny thing is that I'm 35% color blind... haha


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

my entire day is spend staring at a computer screen. we're told to spend at least 10 minutes every hour avoiding the computer screen. i still don't think that's enough! after a day infront of the computer, my eyes are shot!

sorry to hear that cid.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with you there!

Thanks you guys...


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> my entire day is spend staring at a computer screen. we're told to spend at least 10 minutes every hour avoiding the computer screen. i still don't think that's enough! after a day infront of the computer, my eyes are shot!
> 
> sorry to hear that cid.


I am screwed then....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Shattered said:


> That sucks, I'm in the same boat I'm trying to convince my boss to cover the cost of new glasses.
> 
> The majority of my job is staining and finishing of furniture; and the funny thing is that I'm 35% color blind... haha


LOL. too funny.

Good luck with the glasses! I need a new pair too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL shattered... You must be excellent at your job dispite the challange you have!

I tried to get it covered too but they recently removed it from what I understood.  Eyes are important too... :S


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> LOL shattered... You must be excellent at your job dispite the challange you have!
> 
> I tried to get it covered too but they recently removed it from what I understood.  Eyes are important too... :S


Last time I needed glasses I went to the eyeglass store and they gave me a "sample" pair of contact lenses for $15. If you aren't opposed to contact lenses it could keep you in vision for a little while until you can afford the glasses.


----------

